# Please help! Will my smaller follicles catch up?



## Jai85 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi all, 

I have been stimming for 7 days now with my gonal f mesasurement 150 for 3 days then lowered to 112.5. I went for a scan today which my linning showed 10 mm and around 9 follicles between 10 and 13mm. Will these get better by Friday? I also had around 16 smalls... Will these grow also? The nurse took my blood and said everything was fine...? So I'm assuming if it wasn't we would need to change dose maybe? 

Thank you in advance


----------



## Stacey84 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi, everyone is different so it's difficult to answer. I know mine were slow to progress (to the point where I was beginning to worry they would cancel my treatment due to poor response) but all of a sudden a few of them took off and I had my EC yesterday. That was after 16 days of stimms (started on 225 of menopur, then they increased it to 300 on day 6) so don't worry too much. A lot can change in 24 hours, let alone a couple of days. Last Wednesday my follies were mostly around the 10-14mm range (I had one that was a lot bigger which they said would not be suitable) but by Friday they had grown and I was ready for EC yesterday.

Good luck for Friday, and (easier said than done I know) try not to stress

x


----------



## Jai85 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thank you for your reply. 

They have estimated my ER to be 27th so I'm thinking there should be more growing before then...


----------



## Jai85 (Nov 6, 2013)

How did you get on with EC? Are you happy with what has been collected? What were your numbers? See they started with a higher dose which seemed to me to have done the trick from 150 they brought it down to 112.5!! Doesn't make sense. Maybe tomorrow they'll put it back up. But my blood test cane back fine..


----------



## Stacey84 (Dec 3, 2012)

My EC went well thanks, they got 6 eggs and 5 of them have fertilised so potentially going back on Thursday for ET, perhaps Saturday, depending how they go.

I'm sure of your bloods are fine, then everything is ok. I'm not sure why they lowered your dose but I'm sure they have their reasons. It sometimes difficult to know why they do things in a certain way, or why they make certain decisions, but I tell myself they are the professionals and (hopefully) know what's best for each individual case.

I'm sure by the time of your next scan, they'll have grown, and they can always up your dose again if needed

x


----------



## starrynight (Sep 26, 2008)

Am sure you will b fine. Sounds like you are on a low dose of gonal f like me I started off on 112.5 this time and my dose has been lowered again I was suppose to have ec on we'd but it's now been put off till Friday! Your follicles will catch up I think they sometimes do this for the little ones to catch up ? At my scan yesterday I had some over 20 (they will be no use by Friday tho) but they said I still wasn't ready so am guessing they are keeping me going longer but lowering the dose so the littler ones catch up so I have more of the right size. On every treatment I have had I have always had to lower my dose at some point. Your bloods tell you what's going on so if there was a problem they would be able to tell. This is my 1st cycle they have never taking any bloods! Scares me a bit coz my bloods always told a different story to my scan! Good luck for your next scan x


----------

